# Seeing things



## KirstyE02

Hi, I am 2 days late so took test this morning. I can just about see a line if I really look but doesn't really look like it has any colour. Trying to get a photo was very hard. If you can see it would you say it's an evap?


----------



## kittiecat

Hmm feel like I can maybe see something on the second pic but I think it’s probably an evap. Especially if you had to take the test apart to try and get a pic of it. But fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like an evap to me sorry lovely I can’t see any pink on the line xx good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's an evap sorry :(


----------



## KirstyE02

I've just done a first response and it's the same. This is annoying! X


----------



## KirstyE02

I wonder if I'm just seeing things


----------



## KirstyE02

:-k


----------



## kittiecat

Feel like I can see something but not sure if it has any colour to it. Hope all becomes clear soon :hugs:


----------



## Classic Girl

I see it in the latest FRER


----------



## KirstyE02

I have one left and as tempting as it is to use it now I will save it for the morning! I'm sure with me already being late if it was positive it would be clear though?


----------



## Becca_89

I see it on the Frer x


----------



## KirstyE02

Same thing this morning. I'm quite sure that they are evaps


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Azasha

KirstyE02 said:


> Same thing this morning. I'm quite sure that they are evaps
> 
> View attachment 1089186

:hugs:Wishing you all the best!
It does look like evap dear... Try again in 2 days alright? Hope it will be more darker.. <3


----------



## kittiecat

Yeah I’m afraid that looks like an evap to me too :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Last test looks positive to me good luck!!


----------

